# Rich Faces nur mit JBoss oder auch Tomcat?



## internet (28. Okt 2009)

Kann man die RichFaces auch mit : 

- Tomcat
- Spring 

nutzen?


----------



## LinuxDjihad (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

RichFaces Developer Guide

Zitat:
Chapter 2. Technical Requirements

RichFaces was developed with an open architecture to be compatible with the widest possible variety of environments.

This is what you need to start working with RichFaces 3.3.1:

    *

      Java
    *

      JavaServer Faces
    *

      Java application server or servlet container
    *

      Browser (on client side)
    *

      RichFaces framework

2.1. Supported Java Versions

    *

      JDK 1.5 and higher

2.2. Supported JavaServer Faces Implementations and Frameworks

    *

      Sun JSF-RI - 1.2_12
    *

      MyFaces 1.2.5
    *

      Facelets 1.1.1 - 1.2
    *

      Seam 1.2. - 2.1.0

2.3. Supported Servers

    *

      Apache Tomcat 5.5 - 6.0
    *

      BEA WebLogic 9.1 - 10.0
    *

      Resin 3.1
    *

      Jetty 6.1.x
    *

      Sun Application Server 9 (J2EE 1.5)
    *

      Glassfish (J2EE 5)
    *

      JBoss 4.2.x - 5
    *

      Websphere 7.0. and higher
    *

      Geronimo 2.0 and higher 

2.4. Supported Browsers

    *

      Internet Explorer 6.0 - 8.0
    *

      Firefox 2.0 - 3.0
    *

      Opera 8.5 - 9.5
    *

      Safari 3.0
    *

      Google Chrome


----------



## internet (2. Nov 2009)

hi, 
also mit Spring nicht?
Ich brauche auch JSF 1.1 -1.2
JSF 2.0 geht nicht, soweit ich das auch weiß!

Welche Anforderungen haben die myfaces?


----------



## maki (2. Nov 2009)

internet hat gesagt.:


> Kann man die RichFaces auch mit :
> 
> - Tomcat
> 
> nutzen?


Ja.



> Welche Anforderungen haben die myfaces?


Steht in der Doku.


----------



## internet (2. Nov 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Ja.
> 
> 
> Steht in der Doku.



und Richfaces + Spring geht definitiv nicht?


----------



## maki (2. Nov 2009)

internet hat gesagt.:


> und Richfaces + Spring geht definitiv nicht?


Was hat denn Spring mit Richfaces zu tun oder was hast du denn vor?
Richfaces ist Spring erstmal egal...


----------



## internet (2. Nov 2009)

Ich habe bisher keine Frameworks á Richfaces oder MyFaces eingesetzt.

Ich möchte eine Webapplikation schreiben.
Ich habe folgende Komponenten:
Tomcat als AppServer
ORM mit Hibernate
PostgreSQL als DB
zudem Spring
JSF / XHTML Seiten

Eine bisherige Applikation läuft damit auch schon.
Allerdings finde ich es sehr komfortable zB solche Menüs zu implementieren, die diese Frameworks mitbringen. 

Nun habe ich aber auch keinerlei Ahnung was ich dazu nun ändern / hinzufügen muss. 
Ich denke mal in der faces-config.xml oder web.xml muss ich etwas dazufügen, sowie irgendwelche jars einbinden?

Wäre echt sehr nett, wenn jemand mir hier ein bisschen Hilfe leisten könnte.


----------



## LinuxDjihad (2. Nov 2009)

Siehe dazu meinen anderen Thread. Vielleicht ist es dann auch die Lösung für dich:

http://www.java-forum.org/web-tier/90383-richfaces-applikation-nullpointerexception-beendet.html

bzw das ist das Beispiel von hier:

Chapter 3. Getting Started with RichFaces


----------

